

A Fan Hits a Roadblock on Drive to See Every Starbucks - wallflower
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124301100481847767.html

======
michael_dorfman
I had a similar plan, about 25 years ago, to visit every Aubuchon Hardware
store, and buy a single screw from each. There were 123 stores, all in New
England and New York, so the mileage wouldn't have been that bad-- it seemed,
at the time, like a good way to get on the Letterman show.

Thankfully, common sense intervened.

~~~
pookleblinky
That, or you got a wife.

Wives seem remarkably efficient at curbing our deepest insanities.

------
triplefox
My dad knew someone who aimed to walk the full length of every street in San
Francisco, at least one per day.

There are several thousand streets in the city, so it took a few years but the
guy did complete his mission.

------
wglb
A purpose-driven life indeed.

